# What is Best Camera to buy that has Steadyshot on it?



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

I am planning on a European trip in May, and I am interested in finding a camera that works well for me. My hands shake, so kind of hard to use the iphone to take pictures, just wondering about a great camera to use that has features like Sony's steadyshot.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Almost all cameras have some form of image stabilization these days. 

Are you looking for something all-in-one or interchangeable-lens? What's your budget?

In the interchangeable lens realm, it can be kind of confusing because you have body-based and lens-based stabilization, thus different systems that have:

- bodies with stabilization, so all lenses are stabilized but maybe not in the most effective way possible (and usually the stabilization won't work with video)
- bodies without stabilization, but only some lenses in the system have stabilization -- leaves you with more research to do.

Depending on how much your hands shake, you might also consider a small tripod or monopod. Stabilization systems can only do so much.

I guess the other thing worth pointing out is that most cameras these days are excellent compared to the standards of just a few years ago. So what matters most in the choice, IMO, is how well you get along with the camera's physical shape/size/weight and its UI. And that means it's best to handle in person before you buy. But I'm guessing that's not very practical in Whitehorse. So, unless you will be visiting a large city in the interim I'd suggest you pick online retailers with liberal return policies, and don't be shy about returning something if it really isn't to your liking. At the risk of sounding like a shill (but I'm really just a satisfied customer), B&H is a top-notch online retailer and they will take returns (check the terms when buying).

bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

On the topic of tripods, get a Gorrilapod. They are a must, especially for travelling.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure if we are talking light weight tuck it in your pocket/purse point and shoot; a bulkier 12:1 or higher zoom range point and shoot; or if you want to haul around an expensive and bulky DSLR complete with an extra lens or two. There are advantages and disadvantages to each. While I personally would not want a DSLR for such a trip, the additional detail capture and overall image sharpness could tip the scales in that direction.

I know the stabilization feature on my Kodak z915 (P&S) is absolutely superb compared to other cameras of that era, a useless tidbit of info as this camera is long since discontinued and I believe the widest angle of 38mm equivalent is not what I would choose for a European trip. 

For a European trip I think I would also be looking for something with one zoom lens that goes from a 28 or even 24mm equivalent on out to the 300mm range. I think I would also want it to use AA batteries, just for the convenience of not dealing with chargers and not having to keep a spare battery charged. Lithium AAs are expensive but just the ticket for touring.

Anyways please be a bit more specific as to size and price requirements, so we can narrow things down a bit.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Not sure if we are talking light weight tuck it in your pocket/purse point and shoot; a bulkier 12:1 or higher zoom range point and shoot; or if you want to haul around an expensive and *bulky DSLR* complete with an extra lens or two. There are advantages and disadvantages to each. While* I personally would not want a DSLR for such a trip*, the additional detail capture and overall image sharpness could tip the scales in that direction.



I presume you wouldn't want it owing to the bulk, and that's why there's mirrorless.

Jacket- or cargo pants-pocketable camera, wide-to-normal stabilized zoom, DSLR quality:

Panasonic unveils tiny Lumix DMC-GM1 ILC and compact 12-32mm lens: Digital Photography Review

This unboxing video gives you an idea just how tiny it is:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4us2felM9U]Lumix GM1 "World's Smallest Mirrorless Camera" (NOT quite), Unboxing - YouTube[/ame]

Smallest current option, but there are others that aren't much bigger. You don't have to go a whole lot bigger to get a viewfinder, and today's electronic viewfinders are excellent. (But probably still a generation or two away from having the resolution and responsiveness to surpass optical.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You can even buy a lens that will have image stabilization on it,
I have an 18-200 mm VR lens for my Nikon DSLR that cost me more than the body.


----------



## besteffects (Aug 8, 2013)

If you going outside and want to captured your all leaving places memories.
So you can use to sided cameras one is photo clicking and other is video making.I thing you can use camera which gives you both facilities video and photo clicking.So you can use Panasonic gs-11 series camera.


----------

